# High schooler interested in MA career



## AudGreene (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi!  I'm a junior in high school interested in a career as a makeup artist.  What can I do in the next 2 years to get a head start?  Also, are there any makeup-related jobs available for a 16 year-old?


----------



## pixichik77 (Aug 14, 2008)

Look into cosmetology school while you are in high school. Depending on where you live.. I went to HS in Cali, and the state paid for me to go to cosmetology school while I was in HS. great way to get it taken care of.  (BTW, also depending on where you live, a cosmetology license may not be required. But, it can't hurt, if the state pays for it, why not? and if you ever want to get into union hair and makeup, you will need it)


----------



## Lexxiii (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm a 16 year old aspiring makeup artist myself, and have started freelancing for small gigs. I made an account on Model Mayhem and started networking with people in my area. 

As far a school, I personally am going to go to school for general art and freelance on the side. May MUAs that I know have told me that cosmetology school was a waste of money and didn't allow room for them to learn their own unique style of application... many have also said that they've learned much more from just talking with other MUAs than school ever taught them.


----------



## pixichik77 (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lexxiii* 

 
_May MUAs that I know have told me that cosmetology school was a waste of money and didn't allow room for them to learn their own unique style of application... many have also said that they've learned much more from just talking with other MUAs than school ever taught them._

 
Beleive me, I HATED cosmetology school. But , if the state is paying, you are not wasting money; you take what you can from it and forget the dumb dated things they teach you. And because I have my license, I am far more employable on a union level than any of my college classmates.  I have seen many of my friends regret that they didn't go because they have been passed up for jobs they desire (is, Broadway, movies) so i just wanted to keep a gal informed, ya know?


----------

